# Cloudy water after Dr. Tim's?



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I have been cyling a new 10 gallon tank fishless with pure ammoina from Ace. I was reading online about Dr. Tim's one and only bacteria starter.. like Safestart or Stability. I know it's a crap shoot if it will actually help, but I decided to give the new product a try.. I bought the bottle. It said it treats up to 30 gallons, and gives a minimum dose per gallon, but also suggests using the whole bottle as it claims you can't overdose. Okay, so I added the whole thing.. The liquid in the bottle was milky white and now my whole tank is SUPER cloudy. Is this normal?? Is it because of the bacteria bloom?? I tried to research it and I have found no reference to this and their website claims that cloudy water can't be nitrifying bacterial bloom because it can't grow that fast.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Perfectly normal. New tanks will typically have a bacteria bloom at some point & using a bacteria booster usually speeds it up. It will clear with some time.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Clear by morning. I'll retest ammonia and nitrites this evening. Be curious to see the levels considering it cleared so quick.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Ammonia is about 4ppm and nitrites are literally off the chart... guess it doesn't need another ammonia dose tonight!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

If your nitrite is >5.0ppm, change water until it get back to readable range. You can stall the cycle >5.0ppm nitrite or >40ppm nitrate.

Please keep me informed. I'm curious to see how Dr Tim's works. Thanks.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

It's totally cycled! 0 ammonia 0 nitrite and about 10 nitrate.. holy cow!!! That was FAST!

I'm going to do about a 50% water change tomorrow and run some new carbon for a few days and then add him in  in the meantime, do I need to keep feeding with ammonia a couple drops per day until he moves in?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You added Dr Tim's on 12-06 and got 0/0 readings with nitrates on 12-10. That IS amazing!

How long was the tank running before you added the One-and-Only? What temperature? What filter?

I'd dose it up to ~2.0ppm a couple of times to make sure---see how fast it goes down and how much nitrate is created. But it sounds like you're good to go. Please don't run carbon until you've verified the cycle. It can give misleading readings.

Yours is actually the first report I've gotten on O-a-O on the forum. A valuable data point, thank you, Callistra.

Perhaps I shouldn't be so surpprised. Dr Tim Hovanec got his doctorate researching nitrifying bacteria. He correcly identified the bacteria (nitrospira) that converts nitrite to nitrate in freshwater. He invented and marketed the first autotrophic bacteria-in-a-bottle and sold the process to Tetra who now markets it as Safestart. His new product should be superior.

Where did you purchase the O-a-O? Did it come chilled/insulated?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I first set it up around 11/30, maybe a couple days before. It's been less than 2 weeks! 

I adding another 3 drops of ammonia last night and I'll see if it's all gone again this evening.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Tested and 0 ammonia in less than 24 hours. It's definitely cycled. Yay!! This has got to be the best stuff ever.. I'm definitely using it for the next tank.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

callistra said:


> Tested and 0 ammonia in less than 24 hours. It's definitely cycled. Yay!! This has got to be the best stuff ever.. I'm definitely using it for the next tank.


You could, if you don't mind the expense. But you already have all the live nitrifying bacteria you'll need to seed your next tank's fish-in cycle. Cycling is a one-time thing...unless you find it entertaining. 

I do. ;-}

PS: I'd still like to know what temperature you kept your tank at, and what filter, and where you got the O-a-O.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

True 

I kept my temp at 80. I have an Aquaclear 20 filter. I got the bacteria source direct: http://store.drtimsaquatics.com/ http://store.drtimsaquatics.com/One-Only-Live-Nitrifying-Bacteria-for-Freshwater-Aquaria-_p_3.html I got the 2 oz and dumped the whole thing in my 10g.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Though it's available from Drs Foster and Smith and other places, I've heard the best place to get it from is Dr Tim's. It's fresher and should arrive in an insulated package. 

Anyway, I'm delighted that your cycle went so well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks! I'm thrilled too


----------

